# Fully Original 1968 Apple Krate



## sfhschwinn (Nov 10, 2014)

So on Saturday I bought a 68 Apple Krate which turned out to be repainted horribly. Sold it today and am picking this beauty up tonight or tomorrow. Fully original except back tire is a repop but owner is keeping it for himself so ill put a slik on instead. Original back tire is not a red line and is blown out but ill have that to. Owner is also keeping light, speedo and streamers. More pics when I get it tomorrow!


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 27, 2014)

Nice find!!!


----------



## oskisan (Nov 27, 2014)

*front fender*

Did 68's come with a front fender in later models? It also looks like you have a pogo seat post on that puppy.. Nice


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 27, 2014)

The front fender is an original that the previous owner had put on. Unfortunately I don't have a pogo seat, it looks that way in this pic because their is a water bottle holder on the post.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 27, 2014)

Sweet Apple. A friend recently showed me on the eBay that they are now making / repopping redline Gripper Sliks. Might be a nice piece of eye candy to toss on.
-Geoff


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 27, 2014)

I picked one up for my 68 Apple and it looks great!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Nov 29, 2014)

the guy I bought it from had a repop redline on it but wanted $100 for it. I know I can get it cheaper on ebay and I will eventually do that since I put a repop front tire on it already


----------

